# Upcoming 2010 foals!



## TrueColours (Apr 25, 2009)

I LOVE seeing what foals everyone has coming for 2010 ... Its so much fun to "count the sleeps" until the new babies arrive! 

Who has foals coming in 2010? When? Can you post pictures of Mom and Dad for all of us to see?

I have several due that I am SO excited about ... 

First up is Pearlescent (16.2hh perlino TB mare) bred to Guaranteed Gold (16.1hh cremello TB stallion) for a 100% guaranteed double dilute foal ... 

This foal has already been sold in utero to Germany and is due in April ...
Here is Pearl with her April 2009 perlino filly at a week old:










and here is Guaranteed Gold:










Next up is Faux Finish - daughter of Guaranteed Gold / Puchi Trap, 16.3-17hh - buckskin & white sabino TB mare - shown here as a 2 year old:










and then as a 4 year old:










She has been bred to the 16.1hh black sabino Oldenburg stallion - Redwine:










I am looking forward to this foal SO much!!! 

And last but certainly not least is my Puchi Trap mare, due in May, 16.1hh, re-bred back to Guaranteed Gold once again:










And a recent picture of GG taken a month ago that I just love!!! 









And thats it for me!!!

I am now dreaming about my 2010 breedings and what I am expecting in 2011! :lol:


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

GORGEOUS. Do you ride these mares too or are they just broods?


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

Wow, that faux finish baby is going to be outstanding hunter! Both sire and dam are stunning horses, I can't wait to see the result. Has faux finish done an showing? She looks like a perfect hunter!


----------



## TrueColours (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks sillybunny ... 

Pearl doesnt get ridden. She is "just" a broodmare ... :wink:

Faux Finish was being ridden up til about 5-6 months ago. Whether I will start riding her again - who knows. At this time, she will probably be re-bred in 2010 unless we opt to go back to a performance career for her instead

Puchi Trap was a good race horse, I did ride her quite a bit, showed her a little, started jumping her and then decided to breed her and based on what nice babies she is producing, have opted continuing to breed her

Out of other mares, Kyrie D' Triompe showed in the hunter/jumper ring last year and Iris hasnt been ridden at all, so kind of a mixed bag all the way around ...


----------



## TrueColours (Apr 25, 2009)

And thanks 1/3/17 ... 

Faux Finish did do some limited showing. I just wish I had the funds to continue on with her show career ... but she also has terrific value to me as a broodmare!

She won a lot under saddle and over fences. Here are a few more pictures of her ... 










and:










and at her very first show over fences where we were SO happy she didnt take exception to the corn stalks, ghosts, goblins and pumpkins decorating all of the jumps!:


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

You have amazing horses. I truly wish I had a mare worthy or your stallion : )


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

*drooooooools* Dear god, I think I may have to squirrel away some money to steal Faux Finish's foal. Honestly, what could be absolutely better then having such a beautifully amazing color on your horse AND have her be a conformational dreamboat and talented show pony to boot? I mean, that mare has EVERYTHING. And the sire? Dear god, I don't know if I can take the suspense! :lol: It's not often I fall that hard for a horse, but Faux Finish is in the top five all time favorite horses I've ever laid my eyes on! (Did I mention I was an absolute tool of a sucker for buckskin pintos? It's my all time favorite combination of color and pattern, I don't care of it's tobiano or an overo pattern, it's just gorgeous!)

*breathes*

Anyway, no foals coming for 2010, but we may be planning something up our sleeves for the 2010 breeding season. Not sure yet *eyes gleam* You'll have to wait and see!


----------



## TrueColours (Apr 25, 2009)

When are you going to spill the beans MM as to what you have planned for 2010?! :wink: Enquiring minds want to know ...8)

As much as I adore Faux Finish, I honestly think the Nightlight filly (her full sibling from 2008) is even nicer. She's a smoky black & white. Here are a few pictures of her:










and:










Those were taken at 10 months of age and this one was taken at 13 months of age ...










This is the full sibling from 2007 - the palomino & white colt - Remember My Name taken at 18 months old:










and:










and at 24 months old:










And this filly - Blonde In A Motel - is the 2009 full sister to all of the above, and this picture was taken at 5 months of age:










I adored this colt - Stonewashed:










he was the 2006 full sibling ... He met with an awful accident several months after arriving at his new home and died instantly ... :-(

And last but not least is Chai Latte - the full sister from 2005 - shown at 5 days old:










and then as a 3 year old:










This combination between Guaranteed Gold and Puchi Trap throws the most consistency that I have ever seen, foal after foal after foal ... they are all like the same peas in the same pod. They truly are. Even Blondie having no markings at all has that same beautifully sculpted head and that same "look" about her

I count my blessings every time Puchi Trap gets in foal once agan and every time she safely delivers another beautiful foal for me ...

So MM - is FF still your favorite now after seeing the rest of them?! :wink:


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

Oh wow! Beautiful horses!! I don't have any plans for babies this year, but there are some studs I am looking at for a 2011 breeding. It's nothing definitive at this point, but depending on how this next year goes.... Here are a couple of the studs I'm looking at, but I'm really excited about Iceman! I can't wait to see what your babies com out as!! Make sure to keep us posted! What time about are they due for?

RFRTheIceman

pharoahs ransom


----------



## TrueColours (Apr 25, 2009)

I thought I recognized "The Iceman's" name! I saw a picture of him awhile ago and thought he was just the most exotic colt going!

How exciting if you are thinking of breeding to him! You must keep us posted! 

My 2010 foals are due in April (2) and May(1). I can hardly wait!


----------



## Attitude05 (Nov 11, 2009)

Mummy "Shez Got Attitude"








Daddy "VL Drew"


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

no 2010 foals, as of right now. But we have some Colt's who we are deciding who to keep stud  and which to geld lol.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Hahaha, you'll just have to wait and see! Nothing as exciting as your breedings I'm afraid, but we may have a youngster running around in the next year and a half if things go well!

I'm sorry, but Faux Finish is definately still my favorite! Her siblings are breathtaking, I really love them all, but she just has a presence about her that screams to me. As I said, being my absolute favorite combination of color + pattern doesn't hurt either! :lol:

Definately a winning combination regardless, I'm coming to you when I make the big move to buy my Thoroughbred! No jack knifed wither ribby racehorse for me! :wink: LOL


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

Wow, True colors! To be perfectly honest, I REALLY don't like double dillutes, and have problems with paints and single dillutes being brought into the WB/TB world. I have seen some decent ones, but yours are the first that I would actually LOVE to own and would be more than happy to take into a hunter ring. They are just gorgeous, high quality animals with color added almost as a afterthough. I love that you breed for quality over color and I cannot wait to see what you produce in future years.


----------



## TrueColours (Apr 25, 2009)

Wow

Thank you SO much 1/3/17. I am honestly so flattered by your comments.  I just hope that we can continue to produce youngsters that everyone respects for their abilities, conformation and type and that the colour and neat markings are just a nice added bonus ...

Okay MM - we'll wait until you are ready to make your announcement! Let us know on here first though - okay?! :wink:


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

AW WOW! 
I can't wait to see the foal by Redwine! 
I absolutely love that stallion.


----------



## mayfieldk (Mar 5, 2008)

I have always wanted a baby by Puchi Trap! I have been looking for several years and have always wanted to bring 'impulsion' back into the Paint Show world as I show in APHA shows, and have frequented your pages SEVERAL times. What gorgeous gorgeous horses. I have a stud colt now and when I am ready to start my broodmare band I believe I will definitely be trying to nab one of her babies!! Gorgeous horses, I absolutely love them.

(go figure. I went to try to buy a young APHA Hunter colt and ended up with a black Friesian sporthorse colt with the cremello gene. Seems I can't get away from the color even if I try!  )


----------



## Eastowest (Mar 26, 2009)

We are expecting six foals sired by Rowdy And Ready, our Appaloosa stallion. Four born on-farm (two are my mares, two are visiting mares) and two will be born about 30 miles away, as I sold two Thoroughbred mares this fall who are in-foal for April and May.

Rowdy And Ready (1998 Appaloosa stallion, 16+ hands)--
















My Kinda September (Appaloosa) is due in late March,









Secret Stripes (TB) is due in April, Palacios Summer (TB) is due in May, Lads Colormebad (Appaloosa) is due in May, 
Upon a Star (Appaloosa) is due in Late May, 











and Blue Do Duster (Appaloosa) is due in June.

The pictured mares are my mares-- Rowdy And Ready has sired reserve World Champions and ROM earners, and My Kinda September (Katie) is a National Champion producer and daughter of hall of fame stallion The Executive, and Upon A Star (Sugar) is a futurity winning producer, stands 16.2 hands and is a super moving daughter of Star J who was a Champion in both Halter and Performance---- but these will be the first foals from Rowdy and these mares, so it is perhaps a more than normallly exciting wait till spring .


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

> I thought I recognized "The Iceman's" name! I saw a picture of him awhile ago and thought he was just the most exotic colt going!
> 
> How exciting if you are thinking of breeding to him! You must keep us posted! :smile:
> 
> My 2010 foals are due in April (2) and May(1). I can hardly wait!


I most definitly will keep you updated! I was shocked when I found out such an awsome horse was only a few hours away from me!! I am not entirely certain on anything at this point, and I may not even breed him to deja if I do do it. I have been playing with the idea of leasing a broodmare because I'm not sure about how cohesive his body type would be with my mares'......not sure though! It's nice to know when the babies are comeing. I bought my mare preggers and the old owners were flakes so they didn't even know what month she'd foal out. They only know that she was bred in her foal heat from her last foal(which they couldn't remember when she was born, only approximates...:?) Make sure to post pics of the babies!!
macabremikolaj: when do we get to hear the awsome suprise? Suprises are torture... 

this is the only "confo shot" that I could find oddly....


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

I have a foal due on the third of March 2010. I do not have any pictures of the Mare but she is a TB and this is the Stud he is a Swedish warmblood.









I couldn't get any confo pictures of him but aw well there he is jumping about 1.40m


----------



## ilovesonya (Oct 12, 2009)

I've got 1 baby coming in 2010! My first and momma's first too! 

Here's some pics of momma...















































And here is Daddy, Nebeil. A 2yr old Hackney-Clyde. Can jump 4'5 feet out of a pasture, so I'm hoping this foal will be a great jumper. This stud's dad is being looked at by a grande prix rider for his show mount. Sorry they are so dark... I really need to get better, brighter pics of him...


----------



## ilovesonya (Oct 12, 2009)

Oh ya, forgot to add that the foal is due in mid-april.

And here is a pic od her in June to show how big she compared to when she is normal sized.


----------



## TrueColours (Apr 25, 2009)

> I have always wanted a baby by Puchi Trap! I have been looking for several years and have always wanted to bring 'impulsion' back into the Paint Show world as I show in APHA shows, and have frequented your pages SEVERAL times. What gorgeous gorgeous horses. I have a stud colt now and when I am ready to start my broodmare band I believe I will definitely be trying to nab one of her babies!! Gorgeous horses, I absolutely love them.


She is such a fabulous mare and these crosses with GG are as nice as anyone could hope for ...



> (go figure. I went to try to buy a young APHA Hunter colt and ended up with a black Friesian sporthorse colt with the cremello gene. Seems I can't get away from the color even if I try!  )


:lol: :lol: :lol:

THAT is pretty funny!!! :lol:


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

You know, I've always adored Anglo-Arabs - get some nice height and athletic jumping ability with the refinement...maybe my Arab mare should have a dated with Guaranteed Gold instead of Khartoon Khlassic...YAY PALOMINO!

*wanders off pondering...* :lol:


----------



## ilovesonya (Oct 12, 2009)

True Colours- if I had a mare worthy of your stud, I would sooooo bred her to GG!! At the barn Sonya's at we have lots of TB mares but they are the stringy, race bred kind. He is gorgeous! I'm dreaming of Sonya's foal being sired by him. It sure would be cute!


----------



## hccumminssmoke (Oct 19, 2009)

Due next sept. 

The Right Stuff 









and 

Keith's Roxie









in 09 they made this:









and 

in Feb we are expecting and Foal by Pride of Roe (Chocolate Rocky Mountain) and our mare Annie (Black Rocky Mountain) should get a chocolate foal (hopefully a filly)

Nate


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

_No 2010 babies, but I'm looking at 2011 to try to have a foal around..  Very nice everyone, good luck! _


----------



## BurningAmber520 (Jan 6, 2009)

We have 1 2010 baby due!! 

This is Lily, she is a 13 year old Thoroughbred, she was sired by the Triple Crown winning stallion Affirmed. This foal will be her 3rd, all by the same sire, and she is due in July.


























And this is the stud, Lady's King. 1994 Oldenburg Stallion. Performance record: Lady’s King competed internationally in grand prix jumpers in Germany and Denmark. Lady’s Kinig will compete in dressage as well as jumping here in the USA

Breeding/Progeny Record: Lady's King is the son of Landadel out of a E-Fan mare line, which has created several international Jumpers for Germany.made history in Holland.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

I have three minis due in 2010. Can't get to my photos at work though 

I have Cinder Oaks Amber Eclipse, a silver bay AMHA/AMHR mare in foal to my AMHA/AMHR/FBR black leopard appy, VFG El Arelquin

Landrys Cowboys Diamonds & Rubys, a chestnut pinto AMHA/AMHR mare is also in foal to him

And Painted Suns Painted Jewel, a bay pinto AMHA/AMHR mare is in foal to my black spotted blanket AMHR/FBR stallion C.J. Cameo's Royal Chianti.


----------



## Luce1987 (Dec 29, 2009)

Hi, I have two mares in foal due March/ April,

The first is Amber Heavyweight cob (spot bred) in foal to Mcilveen Mattie section D stallion. The second is Rosie, black fell/tb cross in foal to a welsh b Skellorn Gold coin. Can't wait, especially for Amber's, I'm gonna be nuts by the end of March, I'm already starting to panic lol!


----------



## ariielise (Nov 3, 2009)

No foals this coming year, as I am loaded as it is and have a lot of training and showing. I'm hoping for a 2011 baby though!

TrueColours, as I am new to Hanoverians and such, would my Hano mare x GG be able to have the foal registered? I'm sorry for such an ignorant question.

I drool over your horses every time you post. AMAZING herd you have.


----------



## HeroMyOttb (Dec 28, 2009)

Wow you can tell Affirmed sired her, beautiful horse.



























[/quote]


----------



## AmandaG (Jan 6, 2010)

OMGSH!!!!!!!!!!!! SONYA IS PREGNANT TO NEBIEL!?!?! AHAHAHAH THAT LITTLE STUD  I MISSED SO MUCH GOING OFF TO SCHOOL! ahaha i was just searching hackney/clyde crosses on google and saw one of your pics of nebiel and was like WOH! what the heck that is so nebiel!? ahah i was like who put this here..ahah it was you  i knew it was nebiel because of the perfect map of africa on his head ive never seen something like that before. man i love Pepper, he would make the greatest grand prix show horse  he's so handsome and so is his son . at least nibeil and sonya knew each other before they made a baby  anyways good luck with the baby it'll have some beautiful parents


----------



## Cheshire (Oct 17, 2009)

Buckskin pinto? So that's what they're called! I love that mare to death. Absolutely wonderful.

TC, I salute ye! 

Sorry, I don't have anything productive to add to this thread but...*wipes drool off keyboard* Wowzahs.


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

i am in LOVE with Faux Finish!


----------

